# How to remove the neck from a Yamaha FG-150?



## Marty from Kingston (Mar 24, 2018)

I've decided to take up guitar building, but I thought I'd first start by refinishing my Yahama FG-150 that I purchased in 1973. I have no idea how the neck was installed, hence I'm looking for ideas here.

Incidentally, I plan on completely refinishing the top, as it's beginning to show its age... and I am leaning towards doing a sunburst finish on its top.

Thanks for helping out a neophyte luthier!

Marty


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The old Yamaha necks are near impossible to remove as they did not use a glue that can break down with the application action of steam and heat.

Good Luck!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stewmac has been mentioned many times for good advice. Why not give them a call. If they don't know how to do it and/or have tools to do it with, I would forget about it and start on a cheap beater.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2018)

Welcome aboard Marty.
Are you looking to do a reset? (strings too high) or just to get it out of the way to refinish the top?
Can you give us some pics to look at? that would help.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I saw a video where a guy uses a Japanese style saw with an extremely thin blade and cut the glue line with the saw. 18 thou thick blade IIR


----------



## Marty from Kingston (Mar 24, 2018)

Although the action is a bit too high, what I really want to do is refinish the top. While I'm at it, I may as sell finish the sides and back as well to deal with the scratches and few gouges (belt buckle...) on the back.

If the neck is as difficult to remove as has been stated by rollingdam, I'll forego removing the neck.

Once I figure out how this forum's photo downloading works, I'll place a few photos of the top to show you what I'm dealing with. All in all, it's not that bad, but I want to figure out sunburst effects and thought that this would be a good instrument to do the actual effect on after I've figured it out.



laristotle said:


> Welcome aboard Marty.
> Are you looking to do a reset? (strings too high) or just to get it out of the way to refinish the top?
> Can you give us some pics to look at? that would help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2018)

Marty from Kingston said:


> Once I figure out how this forum's photo downloading works, I'll place a few photos of the top to show you what I'm dealing with


The easiest way is to spend $15 (+hst) and get a yearly gold membership 
here which allows you to upload pics straight from your computer.
Otherwise, if you have them posted/stored online somewhere else,
'right click' on the pic,
'copy image',
'paste' here.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Marty. Did that paint booth fan work out?


----------



## Marty from Kingston (Mar 24, 2018)

It's working like a charm, Scotty!



Scotty said:


> Welcome to the forum Marty. Did that paint booth fan work out?


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn I want to know too!! Have a few Yammies that need some work


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought I would ask this question over on AGF. Here's the answer.

Removing The Neck On Old Yamahas - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)

If y'all are thinking re-sets due to string height,
I tend to sand down the bridge and saddle accordingly.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> If y'all are thinking re-sets due to string height,
> I tend to sand down the bridge and saddle accordingly.


So you remove bridge and sand down, reglue? Then sand down saddle? Good idea?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

Depends on the bridge.
I did a Fender by sanding the top.
Saddle slot was pretty deep so I didn't have to route that.


----------



## Marty from Kingston (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks for your input, everyone. I guess this is one situation where I'll simply prep the guitar face for refinishing then apply finish with the neck still on but masked off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2018)

How bad is the top?
A refinish may affect the value (unless if it'll be a sentimental keeper).
Most, myself included, prefer the original patina.
eg; I wouldn't mind having a 'trigger'. lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Another thing that can be done is to machine down the fretboard until it is level and put another fretboard on. Whether a person wants to go to all this trouble on a $100.00-200.00 guitar depends on its value to the owner.


----------

